# Options for Fall Seeding of Grass Hay



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok guys i'm debating what i need to do with my fields thats are just grass hay w/ lots of weeds. These fields have just been brush hogged for the last few years up to last year i started baling them. I did overseed this spring with no luck. I put on some 10-20-20 and limed but does not appear to of helped much. I'm in the process of getting a soil sample. I have had good luck w/ plowing and then broadcasting on new ground and cultipacking in, so far no good w/ renting a no till.

So i guess my question is do i try and spray it all to kill it closer to fall and then rent no till drill again. Or do i take all the time to plow it up and disc and see onto new ground?

Once i get soil sample back can i apply whatever soil needs now and then wait to fall to plant or do i wait till i spray to kill and then do proper liming/fertilzing per the soil test? I just really need to get a better stand of grass hay, thinking of just going w/ straight orchard grass, cause my horses love it and i have family to sell to for alpacas, that i can get 5 dollar a small bale for. All new to me, this is my first experience w/ getting a soil test also.

Thanks all


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It'll help if we know where you're at, general soil type (sandy, loam, clay), what's in the field currently, how big, and so on

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I ditto what Ralph suggested. Your location(at least state) is crtitical for a informed response.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I apologize Im in PA. I guess my soil is Loam but to be honest i'm not sure. I have a total of about 5 ac of grass hay mixed w/ orchard and timothy and many different weeds, which is seperated into more or less 3 small fields, im only working w/ about 10 ac. total of fields that i hay, rest are pasture. My first cutting on it looked decent but now it's looking very weedy due to the heat and lack of rain i think. It's roughly about a foot tall on avg. everywhere. I'm thinking of cutting it down just so the weeds don't spread, i will just give to my neighbor for cow hay, wont' make much anyways. Hope this helps sorry my experience and knowledge of this all is not very good. Learning as i go.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> Hope this helps sorry my experience and knowledge of this all is not very good.


Never apologize unless you have done something wrong.
It is just easier to relate to something when you know the location.

I am not sure I would give up on the grass just yet. This has not been a normal year for anyone.
If you need lime, I would lime soon as it takes a while for the lime to work.
I do not fertilize until the Spring. I tried to put the P and K out in the Fall because it was recommended, and apply the Nitrogen in the Spring. That was a hassle and I could not see any benefit. I went back to putting all the fertilizer out at once.
You may need to consider spraying for the weeds again. Some may have emerged after the original spray application.

The soil test will end up being your best friend on this. Once you get the soil in order things become a lot easier. You will also not find yourself second guessing as much.
It is hard sometimes to put the work and money into a field and it not seem to work. Be patient and remember that Rome was not built in a day. Once you get things rolling in your favor the ride smooths out.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I guess my soil is Loam but to be honest i'm not sure.


This will help you with your soil type: http://websoilsurvey.nrcs.usda.gov/app/HomePage.htm

I agree with Tim. The soil test will be your friend.......AND sometimes the weather will be your friend, just not always.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Be patient and remember that Rome was not built in a day. Once you get things rolling in your favor the ride smooths out.


Well said.

I helped a lady down the road set up her horse pasture last year with a mix of red clover, timothy, orchardgrass and a little blue grass. She was expecting everything to be at least 10' tall this year. But, we didn't have any rain. She was all worried that the clover, which came up nicely would smother out the grasses. I went over and showed her the timothy and OG was there and growing under the clover.

But then she goes and hires someone to mow and bale the clover. He cuts it real short and guess what, with the drought in our area, she managed to kill off most of what was there. Now she really does have to replant.

There's an old saying: "Don't go the extra mile for someone who's going the opposite direction."

Ralph


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be sending soil sample in tomorrow. My thoughts are i'm going to cut and bale these fields and then round up them and then rent the no till drill from my county. Well first i guess i will need to do what the soil test results suggest. A few local guys have said Aug 15th is roughly the cut of for fall seeding. Anxious to get soil sample results back.


----------

